
Insights on Data Science at Twitter - franklagendijk
https://medium.com/@rchang/my-two-year-journey-as-a-data-scientist-at-twitter-f0c13298aee6
======
gedrap
It's been submitted less than 2 weeks ago:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=https:%2F%2Fmedium.com%2F@rcha...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=https:%2F%2Fmedium.com%2F@rchang%2Fmy-
two-year-journey-as-a-data-scientist-at-
twitter-f0c13298aee6&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

